# Charlotte NC Model train show



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*SATURDAY, JUNE 23, 2012
THE 9​​​​th ANNUAL NORTH CAROLINA
MODEL TRAIN AND RAILROAD ARTIFACT
SHOW & SALE​
Show Hours Are 9:00 AM To 4:00 PM
Sponsored By Golden Spike Enterprises, Inc.​At The
METROLINA EXPO TRADE CENTER – BUILDING 1
7100 STATESVILLE ROAD
CHARLOTTE, NORTH CAROLINA 28269
Admission: $6.00 (Children Under 12 Free)
Over 200 Tables Of Model Trains
And Railroad Collectibles For Sale
Golden Spike’s Model Train and Railroad
Artifact Show and Sale, Including Operating Layouts​For Show Information, Contact:​Charlie Miller
703-536-2954​E-Mail: [email protected]
*


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Remember us and the love for pictures of the event.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Charlie and his team put on a great show. We have been setting up at his shows in Florida for years now. This was supposed to be my first adventure to a show in NC sadly I got an infection in my foot and two surgeries later I cannot attend!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is this weekend.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

oh man I was supposed to be set up there


----------

